# New shot shoulders, tennis elbow, ... treatment?



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Thought I'd start a new thread on this, instead of continuing discussing it on the 'new type of compound tube plz' thread.

One of the links I posted there was about what they're claiming is a new(ish) treatment style for problems such as shot shoulders - that they say has been around in a form for some time, with such as the Chinese. They're calling it Instrument Induced Tissue Remodeling (their shortened term for it). Supposedly it can help even with problems that go back many years. I'm going to do some follow up on this, to see if it makes some sense. I'll comment here on anything I find out that might seem important enough to pass on.

One example I have that suggests there Might be something to it is my having gone to a Chiropractor fairly recently for a shoulder problem. One thing he'd do was push down on a front shoulder area hard enough that it would leave a bruise, about the size of a quarter. But my shoulder would feel good for a time after that.
That bruising and resulting improvement, and some pics posted on their site of (much greater) post treatment bruising, made me wonder if Maybe there was something to their treatment claims.
One thing I didn't do though with my treatments were follow-up exercises, as is recommended on their website. Without it, they say the treatment won't work, or work as well, longer term. My Chiro never mentioned anything about any exercises such as these: http://destroychronicpain.wordpress.com/what-is-chronic-pain-2/stretching-protocols/

1/2 way down the following page link are shown pics of some post treatment bruising from their Remodeling treatment, which is said to be part of the breaking down/breaking apart of scar tissue - 1st step for rebuilding. Looks 'interesting':

http://destroychronicpain.wordpress.com/fascial-adhesions-2/bruising-pictures/

I can also relate to the 'pain between the shoulder blades' pic. But it isn't too chronic.


----------



## Muddy Perfection (Jul 1, 2011)

*Try this*

If you shoot with a bow, lower the tension where you can draw and it provides very little tension. Every day for 15 minutes draw it nice and easy then follow it back loose slowly, then redraw. Every week or two turn up the tension slightly and continue the process. On a month you should find your pain leaving, your shoulder stronger, and during the process more advantage on the large animal you'll take next season.:thumbup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks, Muddy. I used to shoot some competition compound bow, but hunted with rifle.

If I still had a bow, it's not my draw arm that's messed some, so I'd have to reverse things.

I don't know if what you're suggesting would work for me at this time, but it's a good thought. I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

New tendonosis treatments from sports medicine:

http://depts.washington.edu/hhpccweb/article-detail.php?ArticleID=451&ClinicID=10

They seem to agree in some ways with the website that I 1st posted - that doing things to a tendon that causes it to bleed May induce healing. But they mention that the release of growth stimulating blood platelets into an area, and not 'the breaking of scarred tissue' as the 1st article suggested, as being a reason why it seems to work.
Maybe it's both?

They also mention that doing such might be combined with 'other procedures'. I'm wondering if that includes any such stretching exercises as those in the 1st article I posted, which they say is also needed to heal properly.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Gday guys posted this (post 126) on new compound tube thread before I spoted this thread.
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/new-type-compound-tube-plz-1815/index7/
Its worth a shot considering it is non invasive.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Bringing over an added treatment thought that was posted on the compound tube thread:



gazman said:


> I dont know if this will help you guys. But *I do know that it helps me*. :thumbup::thumbup:Apparantly it stimulates blood flow and other stuff and promotes healing.
> http://www.uhwg.com.au/products/SuperStim-PRO.html


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

dont think exercising muscle/tendons will help if ur shoulders are already beat up,thats why there beat up.We exercise our muscles far more than most.Proper form and trying not to overdo it is the best thing you can do.also taking joint vitamins (if u can afford). Most repairing or exercising techniques seem to be sport related,rehabing ,resting . We have to go to work most everyday so its harder to heal up.The stretch (volleyball one) works for me,everytime I do it my shoulder pops.Feels good:thumbsup: dont know if thats a good thing tho:blink:


----------



## Muddy Perfection (Jul 1, 2011)

I haven't mastered the cut and paste here yet, but google "Prolotherapy" a natural remedy for healing tendinosis.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I have tendonitis in my right elbow, from years of screwing off cielings,,, If I hand drive nails, like 16's on a framing job, it will hurt till I can't pick up a cup of coffe,,, If I use the air nailer instead,, it don't bother me. I said that to say this,,
I have RA in my last knuckle on my right hand index figer(the "drive" finger for a broad knife). When I have a big job and it starts to bother me, I switch over to a Hawk and Trowel for a week or so, pain goes away again, till I "force" it again. 

As for me, I have had to accpet the fact that I'm getting older, that I have abused my body, and I have to figure out how to "realisticlly" re-arrange my angle of abuse.

Our bodies were not designed to take the "certain" abuse we deal it on a day to day basis,,, we need to be smart enough to learn how to cope with what we have to do..

JMHO


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

chris said:


> dont think exercising muscle/tendons will help if ur shoulders are already beat up,thats why there beat up.


 Maybe the idea is tradeoff(?) The particular exercises are supposed to do more repair than harm(?)



chris said:


> We exercise our muscles far more than most.


 I don't know if I exercise mine as much as I strain them more than most.

------



Muddy Perfection said:


> I haven't mastered the cut and paste here yet, but google "Prolotherapy" a natural remedy for healing tendinosis.


One link for it: http://www.prolotherapy.org/prolotherapy/risks-with-prolotherapy

One thing I noticed was that bruising and bleeding in the problem area was a possible. That sounds like the other therapies I listed.

Another prolotherapy link lists that blood platelets play an important part in healing, like the sports medicine link I already posted had said: http://www.prolotherapy.com/prpinfo.htm

I wonder if the 1st therapy I listed - the one with the real bruising pics - is 'severe' enough/'intense' enough that it causes a lot of blood platelet release/stimulation, which is maybe why it could have worked so well and so fast for some? (so they say)

--------



Capt-sheetrock said:


> I have tendonitis in my right elbow, from years of screwing off cielings,,, If I hand drive nails, like 16's on a framing job, it will hurt till I can't pick up a cup of coffe,,, If I use the air nailer instead,, it don't bother me. I said that to say this,,
> I have RA in my last knuckle on my right hand index figer(the "drive" finger for a broad knife). When I have a big job and it starts to bother me, I switch over to a Hawk and Trowel for a week or so, pain goes away again, till I "force" it again.
> 
> As for me, I have had to accpet the fact that I'm getting older, that I have abused my body, and I have to figure out how to "realisticlly" re-arrange my angle of abuse.
> ...


I'm wondering if at least some of what you're calling 'tendonitis' is really 'tendonosis'? Not inflammation, or inflammation only, but cellular level tendon damage?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I have tendonitis in my right elbow, from years of screwing off cielings,,, If I hand drive nails, like 16's on a framing job, it will hurt till I can't pick up a cup of coffe,,, If I use the air nailer instead,, it don't bother me. I said that to say this,,
> I have RA in my last knuckle on my right hand index figer(the "drive" finger for a broad knife). When I have a big job and it starts to bother me, I switch over to a Hawk and Trowel for a week or so, pain goes away again, till I "force" it again.
> 
> As for me, I have had to accpet the fact that I'm getting older, that I have abused my body, and I have to figure out how to "realisticlly" re-arrange my angle of abuse.
> ...


 try this if you havnt already,grab your thumb with left hand and slowly pull til it pops mine will go clear up into elbow and the relief is GREAT:yes: elbows out hands just above sturnum,left hand on top pull elbows away gripping right thumb...papop:thumbsup:hopefully it helps also have u tried taping your pointer finger?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

chris said:


> try this if you havnt already,grab your thumb with left hand and slowly pull til it pops mine will go clear up into elbow and the relief is GREAT:yes: elbows out hands just above sturnum,left hand on top pull elbows away gripping right thumb...papop:thumbsup:hopefully it helps also have u tried taping your pointer finger?


 I can't get the dern thing to pop,,, I can get my left thumb to pop,,, several times, but can't seem to get the right one,,,, 

I'll keep tryin ,,:thumbup:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

gazman said:


> Gday guys posted this (post 126) on new compound tube thread before I spoted this thread.
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/new-type-compound-tube-plz-1815/index7/
> Its worth a shot considering it is non invasive.


 what do you call the equipment? if i knew it's exact name i could google where to get one here.i've been wanting exactly one of those. save me a trip or two to the physiotherapist and help me to heal more in between.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

carpentaper said:


> what do you call the equipment? if i knew it's exact name i could google where to get one here.i've been wanting exactly one of those. save me a trip or two to the physiotherapist and help me to heal more in between.


Gday Carp
They are called a TENS machine which stands for Transcutaneous electrical nerve stimulation. The one that I have also has EMS: Electro muscle stimulation. I find the EMS part very good, so try to get one that has both. 
I hope this helps.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> Gday Carp
> They are called a TENS machine which stands for Transcutaneous electrical nerve stimulation. The one that I have also has EMS: Electro muscle stimulation. I find the EMS part very good, so try to get one that has both.
> I hope this helps.


YEAH ,, like at the back crackers office . Those guys hurt more than they help. quacks ,IMO.. stopped going years ago [feel great] 

like popping your knuckles ,causes problems.
There popping your spin :blink:...


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Just my $.02 man but starting a rehab program that involves traumatizing the shoulder without knowing for sure what the problem is... wouldn't be my first choice. Seems to me that step 1 would be getting diagnosed. Identify the problem. Xrays can rule out things like bone spurs or acromial shelf sloping and an MRI will let the doc see what the tendons and bursa are doing, as well as rule out a labral tear.

Take note of repeated pain or one-shoulder weakness through particular ranges of motion or in certain postures and tell the doc about it. Also if it comes and goes, is gone but then wakes you at night, worst after hanging boards, goes ping when running angles, etc. Write it all down so he has lots of info to work with. Joint alignment issues caused by muscular imbalances can be a frequent underlying cause of tendon/bursa issues in shoulders, so that may be something to explore with a doc or physical therapist too.

Fwiw, here's a fairly comprehensive list of shoulder movements. I know it says it's for impingement rehab but maybe it can help you identify problem postures and movements. Good luck, bro. 

http://www.athleticadvisor.com/images/Acrobat/Impingement.pdf


----------

